# Best modern edition of the 1689 Baptist Confession



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello. I am looking for the best modern edition of the 1689 Baptist Confession. The two I am aware of are "The Baptist Confession of Faith" edited by Peter Masters and "The 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith" in Modern English Edited by Stan Reeves.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jan 21, 2018)

I think Stan Reeve's edition is the best modern version.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 21, 2018)

Josh Williamson said:


> I think Stan Reeve's edition is the best modern version.


Have you compared it to Peter Masters revision?


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 23, 2018)

Josh Williamson said:


> I think Stan Reeve's edition is the best modern version


Thank you.


----------

